# Schwinn Typhoon  3 speed



## blue6218 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Day To All,  Does anybody have information on what years the Schwinn Typhoon 3 speed was made?  Or any information in general on the Schwinn Typhoon 3 speed? Thanks for any information you can pass along....


----------



## mruiz (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 1964, 3 speed with painted fenders. SA rear hub, in blue.
 Mitch


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 5, 2012)

Deluxe Typhoon available as a 3 speed 1965 - 1969.  Typhoon 3 speed available 1970 only.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## how (Apr 6, 2012)

here is my 67 Deluxe


----------

